# Found these under a house while taking a time out from digging.



## mikeya (Oct 5, 2015)

Thought you guys might find them interesting. anyone know the value of something like this?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2015)

Those are cool. Have no Idea of Value. But I tell you what, If you ever find any old Beer cans under a house or out in Desert I'll be able to tell you what those are worth. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

Very neat.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 6, 2015)

I find them interesting and will venture a WILD guess at about $25.00 each. I personally wouldn't buy them at anything over $5 but if I saw them in a shop priced at $25 I wouldn't think they were over priced. GUT FEELING ! ! !            Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2015)

Question remains as to why you would take a time-out-- supposed to be for rest-- and crawl under a house. LOL. Glad that you did, though.


----------



## mikeya (Oct 6, 2015)

I saw some glass under it turned out to be a broken beer bottle that when i spotted the cans.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 9, 2015)

I like those cans. Are they products from San Francisco by chance?


----------



## mikeya (Oct 11, 2015)

No Jason          ones from Arizona the other is from Utah


----------

